

Google Inactive Account Manager  - GuriK
https://www.google.com/settings/u/0/account/inactive

======
rachbelaid
I personally always wanted something like that I wish that could be
standardize to solution for not just gmail.

When I see how difficult it was for few friends to close the accounts for a
lost member of their family. The after digital life is going to become more
and more a problem.

At least now, I can give access to my email to a member of family when I will
be in Peace .

